# New CFL Setup



## kingbuds102 (Nov 6, 2009)

hey guys i was just sitin around and was trying to figure out how to get more lums... and i have one 4 ft shop light i wasn't using and decided to try this.. what you think???


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Novel idea, can you expand the surrounding light to cover plant growth and how do you regulate  temps?


----------



## kingbuds102 (Nov 6, 2009)

i can expand the lights with the chains next to the two i have holding the shop lights i am regulating temp with a regular osculating fan    thanks cheif!


----------



## leafminer (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks fine for now, I see you've taken good measures to keep all the light in and not waste any. Issue I see coming is when those plants really start to take off, you are quickly going to have problems with getting sufficient light onto them. Right now it looks like you're running the 2x40W shop light and 2 x 45W CFLs, total 170W? Two plants? Hmmm . . . I am running 5 plants under 400W of mixed lamps, so I guess if you added another pair of 45W CFLs that should do it for you. I think the larger the grow the more economical the lighting becomes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

:48:


mojo  for  the  grow:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

:48:


mojo  for  the  grow:lama:


----------



## kingbuds102 (Nov 6, 2009)

hey thanks leafminer i do have 2 40w cool naturallight with 2700 lums each on the top shop light and 2 40w warm with 3200 lums on the side the 2 single 45w cfls are 3200 lums each totaling 19000 lums?? is that how it works???


----------



## kingbuds102 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks 4u2smoke for the mojo jo jo


----------



## 3rdbase (Nov 6, 2009)

i dont think whenthey take off ul have enough lumens for any decent size buds...or i mean dense..buds


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 6, 2009)

kingbuds102 said:
			
		

> hey thanks leafminer i do have 2 40w cool naturallight with 2700 lums each on the top shop light and 2 40w warm with 3200 lums on the side the 2 single 45w cfls are 3200 lums each totaling 19000 lums?? is that how it works???


 
That's 19000 lumens divided by your square feet that give you a figure to grow by. If your grow area is two feet by four feet then it is 2 x 4 = 8 sq ft divided into 19000 lumens for a total of  2375 lumens per sq ft. That's about minimum for light intensity. The range for good growth is roughly from 3000 to 5000 LPSF. 

For only 4 bucks you can go to wallyworld and pick up a pair of GE cool white fluoro's at 4100k that put out 3150 lumens each to boost your setup a little. I use them. The GE kith and bath bulbs at 3000k put out 3400 lumens as well. They are 7-8 bucks a pair...but you need them for flowering. I'd replace all four when you switch cycles.


----------



## kingbuds102 (Dec 10, 2009)

hello all i have just got my computer back and have some new pics just wanted to see what you guys thought


----------



## leafminer (Dec 10, 2009)

They look really fine. Looks like you're at the limit with the nutes. I see the lower leaves in the first picture looking light deficient. You're probably getting to the limit for that lighting setup.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2009)

Have you put them into flowering yet?  They are going to double or triple in size and those fluoros are only going to penetrate a few inches.


----------



## kingbuds102 (Dec 10, 2009)

hey everyone thank you i have not put them into flowering yet i was going to wait intill i can start cloning im not too sure when the right time to clone is i am waiting on pay day to grab some more lights & transplant into 5 gal buckets what do you mean that i am at my limit on nutes? again thank you 

       "live green and prosper"


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2009)

I believe that he means that the tips of the leaves are showing nute burn.  Your plants can take no higher concentrations and you may want to back off just slightly.  

You really should have taken clones a while ago.  When you are using fluoros to flower, you really need to do while they are fairly small.  The light just does not have the power to penetrate very far--6" or so.  So although more fluoros will help, they still have very limited penetration.  Most of your plant will not be getting sufficient light to produce much bud.


----------



## kingbuds102 (Dec 11, 2009)

couple more


----------

